# Rocket Evo 2 - pump running, no water



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

I plumbed in this Evo 2 a few months ago. All working perfectly until earlier. Made two shots this morning, then while doing a cooling flush a bit ago the pump starts running and keeps running and keeps running. There's steam and water and drips through the group head for about a minute and then everything dries up. So I switch back to the tank and everything is fine, delightful espresso easily drawn. The water pipe going in to the machine seems fine, no leak, no blockage.

I will sit down with the machine tonight once it's cooled down and I have a bit of time to spare. But any clues what should I be looking for / fiddling with / poking / swearing at when I do that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If I remember Rocket us a 2 solenoid system, or used to. This means a solenoid is always energised if it's plumbed and if that solenoid fails...no water. Check the inlet solenoid on the plumbed side.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Problem solved by the tried and tested turning it off and on again. Or at least, turning it off and letting it cool and then poking around inside with without doing anything much and then trying again and hey presto, pump in action again.

Thanks for the advice, anyway. At least I know what to poke at in an aimless and half hearted "what the hell do I do if this is broken anyway" way.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Following up here.

The machine eventually stopped drawing water through the pumbed side completely. So I replaced the solenoid for this part (sourcing that new solenoid is a story in itself). But still no water. The pump runs but just keeps running. On the reservoir, everything works perfectly.

So if it's not the solenoid, and the pump works fine on the reservoir, my only thought is that the instruction to the plumbed solenoid to operate is not correct. The pump runs, the solenoid is sat there all ready, but the communication from control panel to solenoid is not getting through...? Couldn't see any obvious loose wires, burned connections, etc.

Beats me. Any ideas out there?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@higbert I think with the Rockets, if I remember rightly, when you switch for water there is a permanently energised solenoid valve...



Check that the valve to the water supply is receiving power, use a multimeter.


Check your'e on the right connections if there are more than 2.


Check that the solenoid is energising, with a piece of thin dowel pressed against the solenoid, you should be able to feel it pull in.


----------

